# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Pijn? Neem het wonderspecerij curcuma!

## evitalien

Geelwortel, turmeric, golden seal of kleurstof E100 zijn allemaal synoniemen voor dit fantastische specerij. Deze namen worden allemaal door elkaar gebruikt.



Oorsprong



Al eeuwenlang wordt curcuma geteeld in tropische landen als India en Zuid China. Deze plant kan wel 1 meter hoog worden en is nauw verwant met gember. Als de curcuma longa (officiële naam) geoogst wordt worden de stengels en wortelstokken er eerst afgehaald. De wortels zelf worden ondergedompeld in kokend water en te drogen gelegd in de volle zon. Door dit zonlicht worden de wortels diep geel van kleur. Als ze goed gedroogd zijn worden de wortels gemalen totdat er poeder ontstaat.



Traditionele geneeskunde



In de Indiase keuken is de curcuma niet weg te denken. Het specerij wordt gebruikt als een belangrijke smaakmaker en het kleurt bovendien de gerechten fantastisch geel. Doordat curcuma een licht bitere smaak heeft bevordert het de spijsvertering.



Indiase geneesheren schreven curcuma al voor bij lever- en galblaasproblemen en bij algemene klachten van het spijsverteringskanaal. Ook mensen met gewrichtspijnen kregen curcuma voorgeschreven, waarna ze al snel verlichting van de klachten hadden.



Werking



Er is veel onderzoek verricht naar curcuma. Zo blijkt dat curcuma onder andere in staat is om ontstekingen te remmen, een anti-oxidante werkiing heeft, ontgiftend werkt en ook pijnstillend werkt. Onderzoek toonde zelfs aan dat curcumine net zo effectief werkt als de voorgeschreven NSAID's als ibuprofen.



Supplement versus het gebruik in de keuken



Veelvuldig gebruik van curcuma in de keuken is zeker aan te bevelen. Zeker als er ook zwarte peper gebruikt wordt. Zwarte peper versterkt de werking van curcuma en is dus eigenlijk een gouden combinatie. Curcuma wordt het beste door het lichaam opgenomen als het gecombineerd wordt met vetten. Het toevoegen van de specerij aan roerbak gerechten is daarom zeker aan te raden. Wees niet zuinig in gebruik, maar strooi royaal over het gerecht.



Echter......... als men klachten heeft van het maagdarmkanaal, het bewegingsapparaat of in de lappenmand zit is het toevoegen van curcuma aan de maaltijden niet altijd voldoende. We hebben dan een hoger gedoseerd (gestandaardiseerde) dosering nodig. Het slikken van een curcuma supplement is dan aan te raden.



Conclusie



Curcuma is een specerij dat al eeuwenlang in de tropische en subtropische landen gebruikt wordt. Het is populair vanwege zijn smaak, kleur maar zeker of vanwege de veelzijdigheid aan helende eigenschappen die mogen worden toegeschreven aan dit gele goedje. Zo blijken mensen die bijvoorbeeld klachten hebben van het maagdarmstelsel, of pijnklachten ervaren van reuma, artrose of fibromyalgie baat te hebben bij veelvuldig gebruik van curcuma.

----------

